

Teaching kids to code is a stupid idea - dchs
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/technology/willardfoxton2/100011290/the-government-wants-to-teach-all-children-how-to-code-heres-why-its-a-stupid-idea/

======
stasy
Kids shouldn't be forced to code, but find what they want to do and see if
they like it. I myself, am 15, and I taught myself through various resources.
I'd say that I've improved my life for the future by learning 5 programming
languages already.

------
ttyeti
As a developer myself, I don't think it's fair to be branded as a "dull
weirdo" just because I write software. I seriously hope this article is link
bait, designed to be offensive and provoke a reaction, otherwise this author
is dangerously misguided.

------
gohwell
It's a rant not worth entertaining.

